# Huron River Question



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

I was thinking of heading to the Huron River for some steel.

Is it pretty good for steel? Does anyone have any suggestions as to where to start? PMs are very welcome.

I figure I could either go there or to an Ohio river like the Vermillion. I'm about equal distance away from either. The Vermillion is going to be high for a while now though!


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

Jfish said:


> I was thinking of heading to the Huron River for some steel.
> 
> Is it pretty good for steel? Does anyone have any suggestions as to where to start? PMs are very welcome.
> 
> I figure I could either go there or to an Ohio river like the Vermillion. I'm about equal distance away from either. The Vermillion is going to be high for a while now though!


The Huron will be high for a bit too, we got over a inch of rain in about 4 hours yesterday. The Huron has it's days, but if I had to choose a river to do a one day hit and run on it would be one of the Ohio tribs. Not only are they stocked heavier, but there is a LOT more water available with public access through the metro parks systems down there.

Hope that helps


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

I was there a few weeks ago and there was way too much shad below the damn. Just about every cast you would snag or hook into one.


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

river rat78 said:


> I was there a few weeks ago and there was way too much shad below the damn. Just about every cast you would snag or hook into one.


Did u float spawn at all?


----------



## mrhookup (Jun 18, 2007)

this is a simple answer....fish ohio


----------



## RMR (Aug 5, 2003)

Jfish - Spend the extra half hour to 45 mins and take a trip to the Rocky. With this rain and the way it clears it should very fishable. The access for fisherman is a lot better. I live a few minutes from the Huron and I am thinking of going to the Rock this weekend.


----------



## bobcolenso (Sep 11, 2003)

mrhookup said:


> this is a simple answer....fish ohio


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

RMR said:


> Jfish - Spend the extra half hour to 45 mins and take a trip to the Rocky. With this rain and the way it clears it should very fishable. The access for fisherman is a lot better. I live a few minutes from the Huron and I am thinking of going to the Rock this weekend.


That is my plan. If you want to tag along let me know. I'll be leaving Elmore at about 5:00 on Saturday. Should be right on your way basically. I may stop at Erie Outfitters and pick up some more eggs.

I'm going to try the new Centrepin setup. Can't wait!


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

The huron has its days.. There are fish to be caught, but I dont think it gets the return of fish.. If your looking for #s I would look some place else.. Ohio or take a trip to the westside of the state..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

RippinLipp said:


> The huron has its days.. There are fish to be caught, but I dont think it gets the return of fish.. If your looking for #s I would look some place else.. Ohio or take a trip to the westside of the state..
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Doesn't the Huron have the largest MI plant?


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Jfish said:


> Doesn't the Huron have the largest MI plant?


 
Not sure of this but i do not thing they plant on the Huron. I believe they are from Ohio and Pennsylvania plants they head for deep water Ariel Canada and when the lake turn over "gets cold" They end up in our river the Huron. Ohio is quality trout/steel / salmon water. Because they plant so many down there it like everyone get there share there too. By the way i heard a dump truck full of dirt fell in the Huron or tipped over in the Huron up river of flat rock this week so flat rock will be seeing crap downstream sooner or later it was on the news two days ago.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

The Huron had two large plants of 250,000 fingerlings in the late 90's or early 2000's. I don't they have had any or many at all since. It was believed the DNR was trying to establish a steelhead fishery within a large population of fish. There were plans for ladder at the coffer dam and the Huron River Fishing Assoc. ran the net at the ladder for the big dam.

Money started becoming scarce and the coffer dam ideas went out the window. Last I heard they HRFA needed a new net at the ladder. The DNR wouldn't spring for one and didn't want the counts any more so it never happened. Been years since I went around the HRFA so that could have changed. I haven't checked the plantings lately either but I would guess my statement is pretty accurate.


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

Looks like they do 2 plants per year totaling around 70,000. You can find this information on the mdnr fish stocking database online. There has been recent plants.


----------



## Queequeg (Aug 10, 2007)

70,000 is about what the Ohio rivers get (Vermilion) give or take, and yet the Hurine is still a fraction of the rivers in Ohio. Granted, every single time I see someone catch a fish in the Hurine it goes home. I have no problem with people harvesting fish, but a fishery that is as weak as the Huron, I think a little C&R isn't a terrible idea (not to mention I wouldn't eat anything out of that river).


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Jfish said:


> Looks like they do 2 plants per year totaling around 70,000. You can find this information on the mdnr fish stocking database online. There has been recent plants.


 
Yep sure do just noticed it my self after you said something. 
According to this link there were 61,445 steel head planted in the Huron this year. Figures I did not even know they planted them in the Huron At all. Like I was saying I could be wrong Cause I was not sure guess I was lols. 
http://www.michigandnr.com/fishstock/
http://www.michigandnr.com/fishstock/default.asp


----------



## Uncle Sam (Nov 18, 2011)

The huron plants dont fair well. On top of that the Erieau charter boats take a huge toll. Go to OH if you want 20+ days


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Yes they do plant the Huron.. But it still doesn't get the fish return.. If I think correctly, steelhead are roamers, they dont home in on certain rivers like salmon do.. So another word what they plant in the huron, a portion of those fish may end up spawning in Ohio, Canada, penn, and soforth..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I keep every steelhead caught in the Huron. There's little to no reproduction on this river. It gets too warm. Remember this is a bass, some walleye and musky river. Take it for what it is and enjoy but it's not a cold water fishery or you would have trout fishing in the summer.


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

Good Point Gunrod.


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

gunrod said:


> I keep every steelhead caught in the Huron. There's little to no reproduction on this river. It gets too warm. Remember this is a bass, some walleye and musky river. Take it for what it is and enjoy but it's not a cold water fishery or you would have trout fishing in the summer.


That is the same way for the Ohio tribs (steelhead alley)...or not?


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I hate to say it but it's unfortunately true. I once thought they should knock down all the dams and make it a cold water fishery but you just can't fool with mature nature and make the river into something it's not.

With that said, I should re-state what I said before, I've thrown back plenty. I take what I will utilize, enjoy the other catches and put some back for another time or another fisherman.


----------

